# Trying to get the dogs



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

i am in my second year of going after coyotes I have a e caller and mouth calls I can get yotes to respond but I can not get them to come any place in the open iv done all the different calls but no luck I hunt Mid East Michigan lots of heavy brush and trees but also large open farm land


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

How long are you on stand? A lot of people are waiting 1 hour. I also heard wait 10 to 15 min after you stop calling, sometimes the quiet will peek their curiosity.


----------



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

Iv done 10-15 sits hours sit lots of vocals silence just can’t get them to break cover


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Hunt the cover


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Questions. Are you extremely stealthy approaching your stand/set location? As you approach is your scent blowing thru the area that you think the coyotes are? Are you "playing" the wind, clear view/shooting lane downwind? Remember to shoot before they are directly downwind. When you call, are you asking the coyotes to get out of their comfort zone? In other words, are you asking them to go places that they don't normally go? Are you asking them to go out into open fields at noon? I have killed more coyotes in fields 1-100 yards out than in the woods. BUT... not midday. At first and last light, and these are secluded fields that they normally travel. Do you sit as still as possible on stand, or do you mimic a bobble head doll as you look around?  How's your volume? Do you start very soft and slowly work it up a bit? Just a few questions.


----------



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

tsb3 said:


> Questions. Are you extremely stealthy approaching your stand/set location? As you approach is your scent blowing thru the area that you think the coyotes are? Are you "playing" the wind, clear view/shooting lane downwind? Remember to shoot before they are directly downwind. When you call, are you asking the coyotes to get out of their comfort zone? In other words, are you asking them to go places that they don't normally go? Are you asking them to go out into open fields at noon? I have killed more coyotes in fields 1-100 yards out than in the woods. BUT... not midday. At first and last light, and these are secluded fields that they normally travel. Do you sit as still as possible on stand, or do you mimic a bobble head doll as you look around?  How's your volume? Do you start very soft and slowly work it up a bit? Just a few questions.


I get in as stealthy as possible I’m am extremely cautious of the wind knowing it will blow a yote hunt faster then a deer hunt I’m not trying to get them to cross a wide open field but I am trying to get them at least to come to the edge just enough to get a clear shot iv done hunts at all different times pre dawn so far has the best results for me. As I said this is now year two and I’m self taught/ internet and YouTube unfortunately I have no other way to learn. I do assume that them answering back means I’m doing something right


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Do you have many places to hunt? Are you over hunting a property? When you return to a property after 5-7 days do you use different sounds?
I can say that a rapid barking response means you're busted. I've heard that before.


----------



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

tsb3 said:


> Do you have many places to hunt? Are you over hunting a property? When you return to a property after 5-7 days do you use different sounds?
> I can say that a rapid barking response means you're busted. I've heard that before.


No I move to different spots and on hunt maybe 12 dozen times a year I’m not getting barks as much as howling I have had pups barking after the pack of 8-10 yotes howl


----------



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

Kwill1981 said:


> No I move to different spots and on hunt maybe 12 dozen times a year I’m not getting barks as much as howling I have had pups barking after the pack of 8-10 yotes howl


Typically I get them with in 300 yards but they won’t break cover


----------



## Yotester (Apr 8, 2017)

Kwill1981 said:


> Typically I get them with in 300 yards but they won’t break cover


Dogs are tough don’t give ip


----------



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

Yotester said:


> Dogs are tough don’t give ip


No way will I give up I still have a blast even if I only get them answering back it’s hunting not getting lol


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Kwill1981 said:


> No way will I give up I still have a blast even if I only get them answering back it’s hunting not getting lol


Can you put your call in the same place and sit in the cover with a shotgun next time?


----------



## Kwill1981 (Jan 17, 2017)

nick 74 said:


> Can you put your call in the same place and sit in the cover with a shotgun next time?


I am planning to try that soon I was able to just get permission now that deer season is over


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

Kwill1981 said:


> I am planning to try that soon I was able to just get permission now that deer season is over


Cool. I had one barking like crazy last year. Thought I was busted. I shut the call off and waited. 10 minutes later he came sneaking into the call. Sometimes I think they get excited or confused by all the commotion of the caller and doesn't always mean your hunt is over.


----------

